# clanking noise from engine



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

it has been happening the past 2 days on and off. there is a clanking noise that will come from my engine sometimes for a pretty long period of time. it sounds like one of my belts. it goes clank..clank..clank and faster when i rev. i thought it was a belt. it sounds like it is coming from where my injectors are located. the only change i have done the other day before it made that noise was change my fuel filter and the hoses (which are smaller). i dont see what that would do though. any ideas?


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

s13drift said:


> it has been happening the past 2 days on and off. there is a clanking noise that will come from my engine sometimes for a pretty long period of time. it sounds like one of my belts. it goes clank..clank..clank and faster when i rev. i thought it was a belt. it sounds like it is coming from where my injectors are located. the only change i have done the other day before it made that noise was change my fuel filter and the hoses (which are smaller). i dont see what that would do though. any ideas?


Chain tensioner
Chain guide
rod knock

Im guessing its the first two. Check to see if the noise is coming from the front/top of your valve cover.


----------



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

yes it does seem to be coming from the front top of my valve cover..


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

s13drift said:


> yes it does seem to be coming from the front top of my valve cover..



Then its one of the first two.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a similar problem on my motor. but he noice is commin from the back of my motor by the firewall. but it doesnt sound like a valve tick. would anyone know what this noise could be. I recently but my tranny back on the car. maybe that info would help you.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

trmn8r said:


> I have a similar problem on my motor. but he noice is commin from the back of my motor by the firewall. but it doesnt sound like a valve tick. would anyone know what this noise could be. I recently but my tranny back on the car. maybe that info would help you.


If it's coming from the front top section of your valve cover then it is definitely the upper chain guide or a really loose upper chain resulting in a broken upper guide. As a matter of fact I am sure your upper chain guide is broken and your timing chain is slappin your valve cover. Only fix is to replace the upper chain and eliminate the upper guide. The upper guide is a discontinued item and Nissan calls to discard it once removed. Get it done quick man; you dont want that guide jammin up in your gears. Good Luck!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Polah Bear said:


> If it's coming from the front top section of your valve cover then it is definitely the upper chain guide or a really loose upper chain resulting in a broken upper guide. As a matter of fact I am sure your upper chain guide is broken and your timing chain is slappin your valve cover. Only fix is to replace the upper chain and eliminate the upper guide. The upper guide is a discontinued item and Nissan calls to discard it once removed. Get it done quick man; you dont want that guide jammin up in your gears. Good Luck!


I dont know if you read the post. i Mentioned the noise commin from the back of the engine by the firewall. if it was commin to the front i would of replaced the chain by now. thats why im askin? cause ive never heard that noise commin from the back of the motor.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

my car has the same problem but i took the upper guild off and it still make that nosie. i here it under 1000rpm and wen i rev it over that you here it even worst. so i took the valve cover off look inside the head and i saw a clip were the valves are. i put the clip back started it up and still here it. my dude said "it might be the rod bearings" but my thing is how can you tell that its the bearings? my car did have low oil the light came on the last second. so now is there anything i can do to fix this or new motor and work on this one on the side?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

180slider said:


> my car has the same problem but i took the upper guild off and it still make that nosie. i here it under 1000rpm and wen i rev it over that you here it even worst. so i took the valve cover off look inside the head and i saw a clip were the valves are. i put the clip back started it up and still here it. my dude said "it might be the rod bearings" but my thing is how can you tell that its the bearings? my car did have low oil the light came on the last second. so now is there anything i can do to fix this or new motor and work on this one on the side?


thats a good question. cause i might have the same problem in my car so i hope someone has the answer cause i need to know also.


----------



## xnxbladexnx (Aug 22, 2005)

i have the same noise coming form my car too....ive neeb told it could be the gasket on the intake??.. but idk... i have also been told that it is my cat... i kno its bad.. but idk if its whjats cause ing the noise... i also took my valve cover off and checked it for like 30 mins and didnt see anything... eveything was tight nothing loose.. idk what to do...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

s13drift said:


> yes it does seem to be coming from the front top of my valve cover..


If you're getting clanging sounds coming from the timing chain, that means the chain is most likely whiping back and forth and hitting the timing cover; if you let it go for too long, the chain will knock a hole in the timing cover. This will cause either the oil to escape or water to enter the timing chain area; a good way to send the motor to heaven.


----------



## 89 hatch (Oct 4, 2005)

i heard a similar noise and took my car to the shop. my mechanic said the cars just have noisy injectors he replaced one and the loud noise was gone


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

89 hatch said:


> i heard a similar noise and took my car to the shop. my mechanic said the cars just have noisy injectors he replaced one and the loud noise was gone


but in my car the injector noise is different from the noise im trying to describe.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i took the timing chain guild off and it still make the nosie so if its not that then is the motor. i hope is just the bearing cuz if not i might sale my car and do a S14.  please lets try to figure this out so we all can be happy  
that sound madd :loser: hahaaha


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

180slider said:


> i took the timing chain guild off and it still make the nosie so if its not that then is the motor. i hope is just the bearing cuz if not i might sale my car and do a S14.  please lets try to figure this out so we all can be happy
> that sound madd :loser: hahaaha


"Just the bearing" would be the worst thing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

180slider said:


> i took the timing chain guild off and it still make the nosie so if its not that then is the motor. i hope is just the bearing cuz if not i might sale my car and do a S14.  please lets try to figure this out so we all can be happy
> that sound madd :loser: hahaaha


If the noise is a deep knocking sound, then the rod/main bearing(s) are most likely wiped out. The oil pressure is probably very low.

You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi


----------

